# Putsborough beach car park



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has taken a motorhome down to pustborough beach car park,north devon.

The reason I ask is I am going on a bit of a surfing trip at the end of the month and this would be a good stop over.I have been in the car before but never a motorhome...we have an autotrail arapaho which is quite long .8.5mts ish

We are also thinking of travelling down to Gwithian,St Ives stopping off at Trebarwith Strand,Polzeath and Crantock

Any advice is welcome.

thanks
Ian


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

go via georgeham not croyde the over night charge is high 
you can park on the yellow lines in croyde or woolacombe from the 1st oct until 1st may
also if you are going via the m5 j27 there is a overnight stop here
chapter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi don't know about the others but I wouldn't risk going down to Trebarwith sands with a motorhome unless it has changed since the last time i was there.

Alex.


----------



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for that. :wink: 

so they still charge for overnight at this time of year at puts?

yeah,i think trebarwith may be tight but its an old favorite that i've promised to show someone...... :roll: :roll: i'll let you know how stuck i get :lol: :lol: 

cheers
ian
:lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Putsborough charges are expensive but it's a lovely spot, we just shut our eyes and paid when we went as it was a case of location, location, location. 

I can't remember about Gwithian charges but they were way cheaper unsure about overnighting rules there also, so it might be daytime only you'd need to check.


----------

